# NT Post your nerd setup and appreciate.



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Here's mine:










It's the best I can do being poor in college 

+1 HTC Herald fer a phone, and a laptop I spilled liquor all over and is now bricked  And a Creative x-fi mp3 player.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

ok i have a couple pics sooo here goes..

you've got my laptop that is my main tool for most computer related things










you've got my media setup where I use a spare desktop as a media player as well as dedicated torrent machine










Then there is my desktop I use mainly as a backup









photobucket is giving me some trouble, so thats all for now


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the current setup, I'll probably buy a triple monitor setup when I finish building my desk.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Well this is the extent of it.










I'm not a techxpert, though both devices have been an absolute pleasure to use for the past year.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one more monitor up on my desk now though, and I have actually tidied since I took that picture!











This is what I *wish* it looked like: 

Seriously, doesn't this look awesome!?









And then you have this...









/drool


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

Kuja said:


> And then you have this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've just seen heaven..


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I am so gonna build me one of those cupboard setups, that is just awesome.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Kuja said:


> I have one more monitor up on my desk now though, and I have actually tidied since I took that picture!
> 
> This is what I *wish* it looked like:
> 
> Seriously, doesn't this look awesome!?


I want _that_ in my room. :crazy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

you know whats funny, it's such a simple yet brilliant idea I'm kicking myself for not thinking of it first... That is just such an awesome design


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Heh my nerd setup is quite weak.










That's about everything in my room beside my bed, clothes and wardrobe.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Mines will not upload!


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> Mines will not upload!


tried Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket ?


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

I love this thread; Giving me such a hardware hard-on (female, of course), and great ideas for future use.


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks more like a nerd coffin to me. But who needs to breath anyways?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Fortunately all my nerdiest stuff is neat and organised so you won't notice it unless you look hard:










This is where my really nerdy stuff lies:










This is in my secret laboratory x]:


----------



## InextricableImmanence (Jan 16, 2010)

I have 5 laptops and 3 desktops. I win.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

No pics currently as my desk is a mess, but I currently have 

1. Self built desktop
3. Laptops
1. Media Center computer
1. webserver
2.Media Center Extenders


And a few other tech project that I am trying to get to work, or complete.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

i love that lab, ahh!









my nerd space needs more heavy equipment, i'm just currently broke. i'm missing gaming platforms and sound systems (cry). 
present: tablet, flute, GarageBand, laptop hooked up to the TV as a second screen, books, firefox with 112358 tabs open.



















logic gate doodle:









this is the wall by my desk:


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

oldschool..


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

KaylRyck said:


> Well this is the extent of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mac tells us you aren't a techxpert. You have no idea what kind of PC I could've made with Macbook Pro money. Did Steve Jobs send you a thank you note?


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

openedskittles said:


> The Mac tells us you aren't a techxpert.


It certainly does not.



openedskittles said:


> You have no idea what kind of PC I could've made with Macbook Pro money.


One that isn't very portable and has no resale value?


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

wealldie said:


> One that isn't very portable and has no resale value?


Actually my current PC laptop is a 13" diagonal, not much thicker than a Macbook, and performs at almost exactly the same levels as an upgraded Macbook Pro (almost $2k) but cost $900. It weighs slightly less and has similar battery life. As for resale value, you're not going to get much for your Macbook after a few years anyway. Computers are not cars. I keep them until they are unusable, scrap things like the power supply, fans and disc drives for newer computers and recycle the rest.

As a general rule, I can find a new PC laptop with similar specs as a Macbook at 2/3 the price at the low end and less than 1/2 the price at the high end. For desktops I can do even better.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

openedskittles said:


> As a general rule, I can find a new PC laptop with similar specs as a Macbook at 2/3 the price at the low end and less than 1/2 the price at the high end. For desktops I can do even better.


Seconded.

Not even going into straight up building your own.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

openedskittles said:


> As a general rule, I can find a new PC laptop with similar specs as a Macbook at 2/3 the price at the low end and less than 1/2 the price at the high end. For desktops I can do even better.


You're the one who said "made" rather than "purchase". Yes, you can purchase a PC laptop cheaper, but frankly I enjoy the MBP I own, and it has my old PC VM right on it. I have had PCs for a long time prior, but I couldn't give a toss about them anymore since I bought a MBP. I was an anti-Mac snob, as well. But, I dare you to buy the cheap white Macbook that you can return and prove that you dislike it.

As for resale, I can back up and restore the entire complete system right on another machine in less than an hour with no compatibility issues, and get a new one every year with fairly good sellability. I buy my own SSD and RAM, and it's simple without the PC expected problems. Also, the trackpad on the MBP is seriously awesome.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

wealldie said:


> You're the one who said "made" rather than "purchase". Yes, you can purchase a PC laptop cheaper, but frankly I enjoy the MBP I own, and it has my old PC VM right on it. I have had PCs for a long time prior, but I couldn't give a toss about them anymore since I bought a MBP. I was an anti-Mac snob, as well. But, I dare you to buy the cheap white Macbook that you can return and prove that you dislike it.
> 
> As for resale, I can back up and restore the entire complete system right on another machine in less than an hour with no compatibility issues, and get a new one every year with fairly good sellability. I buy my own SSD and RAM, and it's simple without the PC expected problems. Also, the trackpad on the MBP is seriously awesome.


I used a macbook for a good long period once. Not mine, but it was the only computer around me that I had at the time.

And....I would never buy one cuz.....it doesn't do much :-\ 

Sure there are work arounds just like in every OS with virtual machines and the like--hell, you could even get linux running on a mac if you wanted.

But all of those things are just more pain than anything else, and even if you do do them it's almost like just a watered down version of it just because of various issues that arise....

Iunno I just have never seen any reason whatsoever at all under the sun to prefer macs.

Unless you just straight up like shiny shit....

But platinum spray paint exists :-\ and it's like 3 bucks.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Everything changed, in my opinion, when Macs got Intel chips. I agree, those old ones were useless.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

wealldie said:


> Everything changed, in my opinion, when Macs got Intel chips. I agree, those old ones were useless.


Meh. It was for sure a great move that put them more in the court for that type of thing.

But even from that perspective....generally, that's a 3000 dollar computer with an intel chip.

Which will ONLY always make_ every single _PC user drop their jaw just because it's so outlandish and absurd of an idea....which somehow caught on?


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

If it's all about money, then I agree most people used to cheap PCs will find it hard to swallow. I am not debating whether or not you like PCs, because it's fine with me either way. But I am debating whether a MBPs are the overpriced paperweights for technophobes that was suggested. And I can say pretty categorically that they are not. They are powerful for those who know where the power lies, but still remain simple for those who don't.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

wealldie said:


> If it's all about money, then I agree most people used to cheap PCs will find it hard to swallow. I am not debating whether or not you like PCs, because it's fine with me either way. But I am debating whether a MBPs are the overpriced paperweights for technophobes that was suggested. And I can say pretty categorically that they are not. They are powerful for those who know where the power lies, but still remain simple for those who don't.


But...can you really say they're MORE powerful than anything else? Especially at a much cheaper pricetag?

It's like hummers.................................................just unnecessary >.<

But of course those will also be in the market for quite some time, more than likely.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> But...can you really say they're MORE powerful than anything else? Especially at a much cheaper pricetag?
> 
> It's like hummers.................................................just unnecessary >.<


Nope. Not more powerful than anything else. However, the tools available, especially for a person who understands the unix basis on which OSX stands, puts it pretty much a whole different league than dumb old DOS. Not to mention I can run almost anything Windows-based, with a few limitations mostly in PC games. And if gaming is a main catalyst, then definitely get a tricked out PC gaming machine.

A Hummer is ridiculous façade covering a pile of garbage underneath. The unibody MBP is designed very well underneath. I would compare it more to Porsches than Hummers. And I'd say PCs are more of Japanese sports cars in comparison. You could buy a Japanese sports car for much cheaper and probably be satisfied. Buy a Porsche and get a different sort of satisfaction based on the specific engineering and design, but pay more. I would argue a Porsche is better based on my driving abilities and preferences, and I would argue that a MBP is better based on my computing abilities and preferences. And there's always going to be poseurs driving Porsches who make them look bad.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

wealldie said:


> Nope. Not more powerful than anything else. However, the tools available, especially for a person who understands the unix basis on which OSX stands, puts it pretty much a whole different league than dumb old DOS. Not to mention I can run almost anything Windows-based, with a few limitations mostly in PC games. And if gaming is a main catalyst, then definitely get a tricked out PC gaming machine.
> 
> A Hummer is ridiculous façade covering a pile of garbage underneath. The unibody MBP is designed very well underneath. I would compare it more to Porsches than Hummers. And I'd say PCs are more of Japanese sports cars in comparison. You could buy a Japanese sports car for much cheaper and probably be satisfied. Buy a Porsche and get a different sort of satisfaction based on the specific engineering and design, but pay more. I would argue a Porsche is better based on my driving abilities and preferences, and I would argue that a MBP is better based on my computing abilities and preferences. And there's always going to be poseurs driving Porsches who make them look bad.


All I have to say is I've never ONCE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE evveeerrrrrrr....felt any need to run something on my PC that is only available to mac's.

I feel like that says enough >.< Especially being so mother fucking expensive.

You literally are paying for the trend ONLY....you realize that, right? :-\

They aren't even any more durable >.< I've known a lot of people who have owned a lot of laptops, and mac's fuck up just as often as anything else. Physically and software-wise. 

Do mac's have 64 bit yet? Whatevz, doesn't matter.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

:crazy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Promethea said:


> :crazy:


Win.

(Why the fuck do they like to do that so much?!?!?!)


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

you want high performance machines at high cost? This is about the best you can get if you don't build it yourself




















Alienware Computers - Custom-Built Gaming Desktops and Laptops


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> All I have to say is I've never ONCE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE evveeerrrrrrr....felt any need to run something on my PC that is only available to mac's.
> 
> I feel like that says enough >.< Especially being so mother fucking expensive.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure I understand the point of this argument, nor the passion. I have already said it comes down to preference. If the cost of something is the biggest issue here, then I have many preferences for things that cost more than a base average. Like PCs for example: the last dell I purchased (E6500) was ~$1850 configured. The comparable (most expensive) 15" MBP retails at $2299, but $2000-2100 through non-direct means. Yes, it's more expensive, but not ridiculous.

Reliability has, in my experience, been better with the MBP and OSX than the graveyard of Dells I've owned -- with some of the horrid versions of Windows they've run (ME, Vista, XP BSODs). Hardware is hardware, and all hardware sucks when it wears out. Software is wholly different. OSX does not have the same level of hardware management conflicts that Windows has, by any means. I really don't feel too badly about not being reliant upon Windows; I use it sparingly. And luckily this 'trendiness' that is these Macs is actually making less reliance on Windows apps more feasible. The M$ monopoly really doesn't seem like a good argument against Macs. For me, it makes it a better argument for them. And OSX is simply a better OS for my preferences. I am not on some trend-treadmill... I leave that to others.

Core 2 Duo chips, and the upcoming i7, in the MBPs are both 64-bit. And the OS is 64-bit compatible.

I could have absolutely any personal computer that I desire, and this is what I desired. But, again, for $999, and often seen at $850, the white Macbook is an absolute steal.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Apple = just not rational. It's brand image thing. Some people think they are part of a Macnation or something, living an Apple life, behaving like an Apple person, thinking like an Apple consumer. 

Apple just have good R&D and marketing. Good for them if it allow them to raise their price.



Kevinaswell said:


> Win.
> 
> (Why the fuck do they like to do that so much?!?!?!)


 I guess they want your finger playing on it's back/head rather than on the keyboard. It's kinda smart of them, to use this tactic to communicate a message. Attention whore cat :laughing:


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Mestarious said:


> Apple = just not rational. It's brand image thing. Some people think they are part of a Macnation or something, living an Apple life, behaving like an Apple person, thinking like an Apple consumer.


I have 1 Apple product. I don't live any kind of Apple life, and I am less interested in hype and marketing than pretty much anyone. It's completely rational and practical how I use it. Again, these poseurs don't bother me at all. The more market share Macs gain, the better options for me.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

wealldie said:


> I have 1 Apple product. I don't live any kind of Apple life, and I am less interested in hype and marketing than pretty much anyone. It's completely rational and practical how I use it. Again, these poseurs don't bother me at all. The more market share Macs gain, the better options for me.


iPod dont really count if thats what your talking about. Mac computer on the other hand are overpriced because of the brand you can't deny that.

I'm not saying Apple products are bad, I mean it's good to see innovation flowing in to the market like the iPod touch screen and all. I also like the fact that some people buy other operating system than windows competition is most of the time a good thing for customers.


----------

